# My not-as-bad-as-most story



## Dontstopbelieving (May 24, 2013)

My issues started last Friday. I was taking Augmentin for a self-diagnosed sinus infection. (Maybe not the best idea) I began to feel a burning sensation just inside my right hip/lower abdomen area. It was minimal and not very bothersome. I just thought it would go away. By Monday night it was a little more noticeable. Tuesday morning I woke up with more pain in my lower right abdomen. I immediately was thinking appendicitis. So I went to urgent care. The PA referred me to a surgeon. I went to see the surgeon that afternoon. My blood work was fine...X-RAYS were fine. The surgeon pressed around my abdomen but nothing pointed to appendicitis except the area of pain. Again, it was not debilitating or even that bad, but it was there. Over the next two days, that particular pain subsided a bit, but things were different. I began to feel these prickly sensations around my lower abdomen - both sides... In the middle.. All over my lower abdomen. There were burning sensations on my left and right side. That pain that originally came up was still there just not as bad. Most of these pains would go away at night while I slept. Today, however, they were there when I woke up. The burning pain is still there on both sides. There is pain in my lower right back. It feels like my lower abdomen is full. I don't know what the deal is. It's either IBS symptoms or chronic appendicitis that has yet to become acute. Either way, it's there - it's annoying...and I feel like I'm just waiting for it to get worse so I can get my appendix removed...which is also annoying.


----------

